# Are you happy?



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Are you happy?



































faked acting aimed at losers
all the smiling is what gets me down. A bullying threat
Passing strangers in the street, who smile, wink or look down

When I smile back, no idea if they like it or return it, or feel abused or threatened when I do it.

Pretty good-lookers make it obvious I can't have any of it.

This is nicer:


----------



## a degree of freedom (Sep 28, 2011)




----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)




----------



## sajs (Jan 3, 2015)

No.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

At the moment I am, it can change in an instant. Lets hope this lasts for a while.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

No


----------



## My Name Isnt Dave (Jun 23, 2015)

Today? No.
Most days? Kind of. 
Some days? yes.


----------



## alienjunkie (Jul 11, 2015)

I'd like to think so


----------



## Mxx1 (Feb 3, 2015)

No, not really. Depends a little on the day, some days are worse and some are better. Right now i am feeling ok.


----------



## identificationunknown (Jan 23, 2014)

Not really.. 

Once you reach a certain age it is hard to be happy as a lot is expected from you.

I mean I still get the moment of laughter and i find jokes funny and stuff..

But if I look into my life like a big picture, I find that I'm pretty unhappy.


----------



## iCod (Feb 17, 2015)

What even is happiness?
I haven't experienced this emotion for so long now...I forgot what it feels like...


----------



## XxCrystalXx (Jun 24, 2015)

No.


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

nope


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

what the hell would i be doing on this site if i was happy


----------



## SofaKing (May 9, 2014)

Every time I think I have a reason to be...it doesn't seem to last.


----------



## Just Lurking (Feb 8, 2007)

Two types of people in the world:

1) People who are unhappy.
2) People who are delusional.

Life is suffering. There is no happiness to be found here -- only temporary bursts of good in an otherwise horrid existence.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)




----------



## teenage wildlife (Jul 26, 2014)

Generally, no.


----------



## LadyApathy (Dec 2, 2014)

Nope.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

There will be time to be happy when I'm dead.


----------



## blue2 (May 20, 2013)

HoHo My glass is half full alright ...........


half full of helium I drank the other half and now I have a squeaky voice


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Only when I'm pissed off.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

The past several days have been bad.


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

no but i hell prefer being neutral than miserable and depressed.


----------



## bad baby (Jun 10, 2013)

this thread =


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

No.

Haven't been happy in years.


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

I don't remember ever being truly happy. Welp. :T


----------



## Vuldoc (Sep 8, 2011)

I feel like right now I'm at the most unhappiest I've been in many years


----------



## Cletis (Oct 10, 2011)

On a site such as this you probably aren't going to find a lot of happy campers.


----------



## burgerchuckie (May 31, 2012)

I'm fine but totally not happy.


----------



## lonelyphoenix (Jul 17, 2015)

No, that's why I'm here...


----------



## LolaViola (Jun 23, 2013)

No. Never.


----------



## SamanthaStrange (Jan 13, 2015)

Occasionally.


----------



## SD92 (Nov 9, 2013)

I drift between being happy and being unhappy.


----------



## TheVoid (Nov 2, 2008)

No. 
Never have and never will be


----------



## Depressed94 (Jun 30, 2015)

How can i be happy when i'm alone everyday


----------



## kageri (Oct 2, 2014)

This is not a yes or no question. Happy can always be improved on and unhappy can always be made worse. At which point one turns into the other I have no idea.


----------



## TabbyTab (Oct 27, 2013)

Not lately


----------



## Oasis-of-Reason (Oct 15, 2011)

Always


----------



## AffinityWing (Aug 11, 2013)

I'm not even sure what my happiness consists of..


----------



## yep (Mar 21, 2011)

thedevilsblood said:


>


That frog freaking rocks. And that first image would have been satisfactory on its own. It just speaks so much truth. Looking for answers in a book on why we should live.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

twitchy666 said:


> Are you happy?


I am not as ecstatic as Blondie here, but I am doing okay. I work through each struggle as it comes.


----------



## tea111red (Nov 8, 2005)

no.


----------



## livetolovetolive (Jun 11, 2015)

Anyone can be happy if they realign their idea of happiness to what is within rather than what they've been taught . Or something like that


----------



## layitontheline (Aug 19, 2009)

I am sometimes content, and I think that's the most I can and should expect from life.


----------



## Max Seigel (Jul 7, 2015)

There are several definitions of happiness and I have even tried to come up with my own. However, there is one definition that I like the most. In this definition, happiness has 2 facets. One of them is getting something external that makes you happy. The other is being content with the present moment and with what you already have. This is essentially the collision of 2 cultures. The western and the eastern. I'm from the US where we preach that we must accomplish great things in order to be happy and fulfilled. However, if you are Buddhist, you'd probably argue that we can be happy at any moment with whatever it is we have. In other words, you don't need something else to make you happy. Now there are two extremes this leads us to. One is being an enlightened monk who doesn't do anything with his life and is just happy sitting on the bench all day staring at the flowers. The other extreme is being the over achiever who is never satisfied with what he has or has done. Both of these extremes present their own pros and cons. However, to me, the best approach is a balance of the two. In my opinion, you want to be content with you are and what you have at this moment in time, while at the same time, you also want to be looking to improve yourself, your life, and the lives of those around you. At the intersection of achievement and being content lies happiness.

Now let me be clear. You can't be happy all the time. In fact, if you were happy all the time, you wouldn't be happy. In order to be happy, you need to know what it feels like to be sad. It's all relative. I like to compare it to having an orgasm 24/7. Yeah it might feel great at first, but when that's all you're feeling, well, it gets old and loses its pleasure.

So my mindset is the mindset of Tony Robbins. "Growth is life but having to grow in order to feel significant enough means that you'll always be poor. It's a game that never ends." That's why in conjunction with always aspiring to be more, to do more, to accomplish more, I meditate and shift my focus to that of being content with what I already have and who I already am.

Life is about balance. Everything in moderation. Now I don't know if my thoughts will change because I'm about to read Sigmund Freud's Civilization and its Discontents where one of the most brilliant minds goes over his definition of happiness. But for now, this is the definition I lean on in my life.


----------



## calichick (Jul 30, 2010)

No boyfriend
No career I'm passionate about
No friends
No monetary worth factoring my college loans
No social life

I'd go with no on this one.

Working on it though.

I'm happy when a cute guy comes to talk to me at work. That's when I'm truly happiest to be honest. Thank you guys for taking initiative. :clap


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

i'm almost unbearably miserable and i hate how i look and i hate my life and i'm so lonely that i cry at least two or three times a week and i think about killing myself every other day but other than that i'm pretty jovial


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

gopherinferno said:


> i'm almost unbearably miserable and i hate how i look and i hate my life and i'm so lonely that i cry at least two or three times a week and i think about killing myself every other day but other than that i'm pretty jovial


You hate how you look? That's crazy talk.

I'm sorry you cry so often, that aint no fun. I hope you don't die anytime soon and live a long and happy life. Stay Jupiter, Ponygirl.


----------



## feels (Jun 18, 2010)

Right now, I'm pretty okay. My life isn't where I want it to be but lately I feel really hopeful. There's a lot I worry about but I'm also having a lot of fun.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

Cashel said:


> You hate how you look? That's crazy talk.
> 
> I'm sorry you cry so often, that aint no fun. I hope you don't die anytime soon and live a long and happy life. Stay Jupiter, Ponygirl.


bless your face


----------



## Grog (Sep 13, 2013)

I try to be but the truth is I'm not and try to hide behind humour and everything that is not serious the bigger truth is all I think about is me and a date with a hot shot .


----------



## thebigofan (Dec 27, 2014)

I'm happy.


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

I think I’m dumb, or maybe just happy


----------



## meepie (Jun 20, 2010)

I am content, but not happy. Happiness and sadness are emotions that are fleeting but contentment is a state of being that is conquered when you find a bit of confidence and cement it to your ideology of the world. Being content with myself as a person is what I'm most concerned about right now.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Never will be. Until I get a bass boat.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

No. But it certainly doesn't make me sad or depressed. I'm somewhere in between.


----------



## hmweasley (Sep 12, 2013)

My answer really depends on when I'm asked. Right now I went with yes.


----------



## Lohikaarme (Aug 28, 2013)

There are some days during which I lose my calm completely and seriously contemplate terminating my existence..but honestly I'd never risk a botched suicide attempt or even actually do anything of the sort. I know people who care about me would be devastated if I tried..I don't hate life per se, only the bad aspects of it.. I've always been a pretty sheltered kid since youth and maybe I haven't built a proper mental shield for myself yet. The sweet release of non-existence seems so liberating...then again there are a few things keeping me here, I can't abandon them all just because I wasn't strong enough to handle some bad days... that's what I tell myself at least :/
So yeah I wouldn't classify myself as happy but I will do my best to try and catch a small glimmer of happiness if I can


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

The only times i'm kind of happy is when i ride my bike and stop for a break to do some people watching while listening to music.


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm okay, but I wouldn't necessarily say 'happy'.


----------



## mattmc (Jun 27, 2013)

Happiness can blink in and out like some distortion device. But am I content with my life?

No. I won't be truly happy until I'm accomplishing something I can be proud of. I keep trying but no real success yet.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

Grog said:


> I try to be but the truth is I'm not and try to hide behind humour and everything that is not serious the bigger truth is all I think about is me and a date with a hot shot .


 bugger truth


----------



## Methodical (Jul 18, 2014)

I'm grotesque and miserable.


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

I'm both happy and sad :/ cloudy, if you will.


----------



## PanchoGordo (Aug 23, 2015)

very rarely.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

well,

people love things & people.

when we get hated, there's a dark existence
anger is personally fulfilling

fartchamp

oil drain day


----------



## Malek (Oct 4, 2012)

Sigh.


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

People aren't always being polite when they smile at you. They could probably be hitting on you and trust me, you can tell when difference. If it's someone who just glances at you and smiles, they're being polite, but when someone is staring at you and then smiles at you when your eye meet, they are hitting on you.


----------



## twitchy666 (Apr 21, 2013)

*Do You have good sex?*

I've decided I have to ask that to all friends the next time we meet at pub

cos I haven't asked before


----------



## Vein (Mar 14, 2015)

I don't even know, well I do know but I guess I'd say I feel almost nothingness or emptiness; possibly the numbness of perpetual melancholy and yearning. 

I think I would feel good if I had something I could progress in naturally (achieving some sort of success), that I enjoyed. 

Lately a lot has happened this year; thoughts have turned more grey and my perceptions of people have reaffirmed themselves, subsequently (or consequently? Emptiness..) having an impact on my psyche. 

Well, I guess what I'm trying to say is, life is great.. it's just the people in it...

:serious:


----------



## Depo (Jan 30, 2015)

No... I'm hopeless.


----------

